# DIY e-bike mid-drive kits as stepping-stone into ebike world?



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Living in hilly SW Wisconsin and contemplating getting an ebike...
Currently have a Salsa Fargo with 27.5x3.0 tires and a Rohloff hub/Jones bars that I am considering putting something like a TongSheng, etc., on...and would probably be perfectly adequate for the riding I'll do around SW Wisconsin or any 'bike trips'.

I rode a Specialized Turbo years back when they first came out and was really impressed. Also have had a couple rides on a Trek Powerfly 5 hardtail, and liked the Bosch system a lot too.

Sold off a couple of my other bikes, so there is some 'play money' available for a more expensive type OEM bike, but the less expensive 'get-in' price of the Chinese mid-drive kits makes it tempting.

Kits like the Bafang and TongSheng seem to get favorable reviews from what I see, but it also appears that most people are using them on more...how do I want to say this...budget-friendly bikes? For example, I don't see any reports of someone putting a mid-drive kit on a ~$3,000.00 steel hardtail, for example... seems more like I-had-this-old-Trek-hybrid-in-the-garage sort of thing. Maybe that is just my perception...

Wondering if anyone used the kits as a gateway drug into the more refined/integrated designs of OEM manufacturers,, and what your thoughts or experiences were.

Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

It's just not the same as a purpose-built eBike design. I wouldn't consider it a "stepping stone" so much as a different option altogether.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I wondered if that might be the case...


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you checked into the use of the Rohloff hub with a emotor?


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

From Rohloff's website, they seem to be OK with it, although I haven't researched as to the limit on watts from the motor they would actually endorse.
They have some bikes listed equipped with Rohloff hubs and Bosch CX motors, for example, and a number of others. Seems to be mainly of European brands and $$$$$. LOL

Honestly, I am sure leaning towards that Trek Powerfly 5 hardtail. 

Can't seem to find much info on what the US offerings will be for 2021, yet, though. Could be well into 2021 before some models are even available, I'm sure.

I see YouTube 'rumors' that claim a 625watt-hour battery as standard equipment (compared to the 500) and a Powerfly 7 hardtail, with Shimano brakes and drivetrain (as compared to Tektro hydraulics and SRAM on the 5) but don't have any idea whether that is stuff for the US market or not.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

There's lot more users with more responses on emtb forum.com

Sent from my LM-X220 using Tapatalk


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

+1. I'll do some checking there.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I can expand a bit on the DIY option. You can look at that option in a couple of different ways with somewhat predictable outcomes. 

You can look at it as a cheap way to try e biking and hang a kit on a cheap old bike and go with a cheap battery and not much in the way of refinements. The result is more a matter of compromises you took and your level of mechanical understanding. 

If you just slapped the bike together, used no torque wrench, loctite or neverseize with little in the way of rebuilding the overall bike you can expect a lot of problems and maybe even some catastrophic failures. Shifting and integration is likely to be poor. I have seen much of this type of stuff in the field. If this is how you are likely to do things, skip it and buy a RAD. At least you will have something to sell. $? who the hell could guess. 

You can get a fairly respectable bike by going mid drive on an entry level mountain bike with careful attention of servicing and possible upgrading components. Not a big box store bike. Make sure you do not skimp on the battery and use integration components, like brake cutoffs and shift power cutouts and narrow wide chainrings with good chainlines. $? 1,000+

The other option is the build up your own e bike. This requires knowledge in what you want and are doing. You can end up with an e bike that is every bit as good as the best out there for thousands less. $? Who the hell care except me $5,000 plus.

I build a titanium fat bike four years ago and have two sets of wheels and 4 sets of tires. Cost total about $5,000. I have had very little trouble with it and have put on more than 10,000 miles. 

I am currently looking at another build for long distance bikepacking with limited single track (due to age) 

I plan on building around a Salsa Blackborrow frame or a Surly Big Dummy frame. Bulletproof components, high integration and 200 miles of range fully loaded without recharge. $? 7,000+. I have a bucket list of big rides starting with the GDMBR next summer (route suitably modified for e bike law, I don't have to do the whole thing)


----------

